# Scary and weird



## 2Dog (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi people. When hubby was home yesterday our neighbore came by and said they had been robbed the night before. Not a weird thing to have happen but the electricity had been out to the whole block while it happened..Am I paranoid to think they cut the electricity to make robbing easier?  I want to get a shotgun pronto... I was awake the whole time they were being robbed because my lights/fans had gone off and we woke up to check on them...:holysheep:  

I think they stole tools. I have to admit I am a bit afraid.


----------



## the chef (Mar 10, 2010)

Gotta realize some people will take advantage of situations like that 2dog. Always protect yourself and your family, but if your going to get one learn how to use it well and learn all gun safety. Pratice gun controll......Hit what your aiming at! If their isn't alot of police reports of that sort of thing happening in your area Then i would relax. But be safe!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 10, 2010)

Just like what chef said. I think it is a great idea to be able to defend yourself and family if need be. I am sure there is a gun club in your area and safety courses as well. A rottie is also very good to have around and make awesome companions.


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Mar 10, 2010)

AAwww Baby girl!  Even though it was your neighbor,.. I understand you feel violated!  You have every right to be nervous,.. It isn't parranoia these days!  It's "awareness" and "vigolance" and NO you are not so far fetched to think they,.. cut the power to the block!,.. Get your self some of those little emergency flash lights (harbour frieght or camp stores) They plug in but "turn on" when power is out,... put them on plugs that face windows or doors (the light beam) so they know "you may be a little more prepared!"    You need to search this site ,.. can't think of name now,.. sent link to daughter couple mo back,.. For tasers and "home security" self defense!  I MUST agree with chef,.. If you have little or no gun experience only get one if you find a range to practice practice practice,... get comfy with it cuz if you pull it,... your gonna have to use it!  Experience here!  Got in a real live wild west shoot out my self a few years back!  He got five years,.. I got my gun back!  and MOVED! He didn't believe I WOULD USE THAT GUN!  So I HAD to prove it!  Fortunately we have a make my day law here!  and I don't care where you live,.. If they invade your home,.. YOU TAKE THEM OUT!  and save the rest of us the nightmare!  I'm sorry you are going through this!  You get a taser,.. and some mace Lock up get safety lights,.. and lessons in gun handling,.. Then Get that gun!  Loving thoughts and I've wrapped Angel wings around you!  You'll be ok!  believe!!!!!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 10, 2010)

:yeahthat:  Safety class(es)!  Then be sure you understand the home defense laws in your state. 

I recommend a Mossberg 500 Persuader, although Remington makes a nice short barrel shotgun, too (I think it's the 870).  IMO, a 12 gauge shotgun is an excellent choice for home defense.  One big problem with non-shotguns is bullets go through walls.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35530


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Mar 10, 2010)

Mine is a Rueger Black Hawk,.. I've had a lot of offers for her and "the news paper article"  The best offer I had really was for a "Lady Black Hawk"  You don't want a shotgun kinda thing,.. nothing like having to ask someone "to step back" so you can raise the sites!   My hubby makes me carry the hollow point bullets in my pocket now!  He says I gotta "hand deliver the first one for now on" and give them a warning,.."The next one's comin air mail"  Lol!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 10, 2010)

I have quite a few guns here and my favorite is my trusty Remington 870. I don't want to go through all the ** for a pistol license in our state atm, but I may eventually. By the time the intruder got through my 2 dogs (good luck LOL) they would then deal with a round of buckshot coming down the pipe.


----------



## Irish (Mar 10, 2010)

it's not easy to look someone in the eye, and drop a hammer on them...

are those (2dogs) weiniers? lol. sorry...

a tazer is also a felony just to purchase, let alone, use it. i know this first hand. i got car jacked last summer, and i tazed both jackers in the face, and neck leaving clear visible burns to them. 1 million volts doesnt stop a jacked up on who knows what cracked head... i had to go to court on felony weapon charges, that i'm still fighting...being an ex con makes my situation even worse. i'm facing 10 years for protecting my being...

dont take it lightly if you go this route...

let me give you a legal weapon that will make someone think twice real damn quick, and it's legal to own, and carry in the open...

a paintball gun!!! straight outta the prosecuting attornies mouth, and state troopers also...

i can now shoot an attacker 100 times, in 12 seconds, and its all good in the courts eyes. but pull a tazer, bam class 1 felony...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 10, 2010)

12 guage is the only weapon for home defense by someone not experienced in guns IMO.  point in the general direction of your target, and your going to hit it.

I doubt that the criminals are that high tech to be able to block power, but we all know how these folks take advantage of things like this.  Look back at the looting that goes on everytime there is some sort of natural disaster.

2Dog I was in rehab with a guy who shot 3 people who had broke into his house to steal his grow.  He killed one and wounded the other 2.  This happened in a state where it's illegal to grow period.  These 3 guys had broke in and shot his dog when it attacked them, thats when he came out of his room shooting.  He told me privately that the only reason the other 2 were only wounded is because they got out of the house before he could finish what he wanted to....anyway...my point is, the guy didn't get in any trouble for defending his house, he was charged for cultivation, which he hired an attorney for and got it dropped to posession, and did no time, only had to do the rehab....

Defending yourself and your loved ones is your god given right, I know you have brought it up in the past about looking like a dealer, and worrying about charges if you were to have a weapon, scales...etc

If you don't defend whats yours from people like this, you will not have anything to defend...Every house in america should have a gun.


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow That's interesting,.. and helpful info D.D!,... GSS sooo glad I haven't met your dogs,.. Lol,.. but sounds like you have your security in place!  We have two too!  One would beat you to death with her tale after she crawled out from under the couch,... while the other bit the "shinolah" outta your ankles!  "Bonnie and Clyde" my buddies!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 10, 2010)

Dank Don said:
			
		

> it's not easy to look someone in the eye, and drop a hammer on them...



It is if they plan on dropping the hammer on you  BTW you aren't suppose to look em' in the eye....keep your eyes on the sights bro LOL


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 10, 2010)

spiritlovescolorado said:
			
		

> Wow That's interesting,.. and helpful info D.D!,... GSS sooo glad I haven't met your dogs,.. Lol,.. but sounds like you have your security in place!  We have two too!  One would beat you to death with her tale after she crawled out from under the couch,... while the other bit the "shinolah" outta your ankles!  "Bonnie and Clyde" my buddies!



They are funny girls. They are great with children and people they know, but don't like strangers at all. They have gone after someone before who needed it, and the problem was resolved.


----------



## umbra (Mar 10, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> 12 guage is the only weapon for home defense by someone not experienced in guns IMO.  point in the general direction of your target, and your going to hit it.
> 
> I doubt that the criminals are that high tech to be able to block power, but we all know how these folks take advantage of things like this.  Look back at the looting that goes on everytime there is some sort of natural disaster.
> 
> ...



Well if you fire a shotgun in your house make sure there is no one behind a wall or a door, as they WILL be killed. I used to be a competitive shooter. And I...have defended my home and family. Shooting paper targets are not the same as shooting a person...I know. Not many people know if they could kill someone or not...I already know.


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Mar 10, 2010)

I just Love Dogs!  Have a girlfriend,.. has a Huge Wolf Hybrid,.. That dog never bit anyone,... but, a social worker,.. Lol!  But really intimidating!  Being disabled,.. They make me get up when I don't want to!! They Love me when I'm Blue Mad or Happy!   I wouldn't trade them for the world,.. and They ARE my family,.. and Bonnie (the couch hider tail beater)  KNOWS her momma's got her back!  (She was there when we had the shoot out!)  

LF,....GOSH I always new I liked you! I have "Several" guns my self,.. just like the "results"  when you pull the hammer!  goes in tiny Leaves BIG big whole!

and then 2 Dog,.. If you can't pull the trigger lookin him in the eyes,.. You are afraid,.. and feel he/she will bring harm to you,.. or yours.... You look him in the gut,... and pull it any how!!!!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 10, 2010)

Mental conditioning is extremely important. You need to know your weapon in and out "beware of a person who own's one gun" and you have to be 100% confident that if you are in the situation, you will pull that trigger to protect yourself and your family.


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey since everyone seems to be visiting here,... I got my diagnosis,.. the one we were all mojoin for,... IT'S Ready,.. Heavy Metal Toxicity!  Gotta Liver and Kidneys full of the yuck!  That's why I can't absorb the foods!  Now,.. I gotta find a toxicologist that isn't afraid to  try to get some of it outta me ASAP!  Not having much luck with that though!


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 10, 2010)

.40 Glock hollow point by the bed

12g above the kitchen cabinets

Remmington Extreme Weather .308 above the front door.

Titan, 2 year old 95lb rottie and my kids best friend.

Full camera set up, around house and front gate

I sleep well.

GL and be safe


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 10, 2010)

Is that from drinking water?


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 10, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> .40 Glock hollow point by the bed
> 
> 12g above the kitchen cabinets
> 
> ...



:holysheep: LOL now THATS what Im talking about.


----------



## Irish (Mar 10, 2010)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> It is if they plan on dropping the hammer on you  BTW you aren't suppose to look em' in the eye....keep your eyes on the sights bro LOL


 
bro. i did'nt say i had a problem with 'dropping a hammer'. i do not. thats the scary part, eh?...did my time for a weapons charge before, many years back...

and LF. this is mi your in. if the weapon comes out, you had better be fully permitted to carry, then your still guilty of something. i been there bro. seen it. did it... will never do 'it' again...

anyone here ever been shot with a paintball gun? how about with a frozen paintball? ...just the sight of mine will make you stop doing what it is you shoul'nt be doing!!! i even have a beware sign on premises, that a paintball gun is on the premises. it won't kill, unless you have a bad heart, or something of this nature, but it will make you pay very close attn. either facing, or making retreat...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 10, 2010)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> It is if they plan on dropping the hammer on you  BTW you aren't suppose to look em' in the eye....keep your eyes on the sights bro LOL



A person that invades an _occupied _home is the definition of a dangerous person to me.  You're not dealing with petty/mischievous thieves at that point.


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Mar 10, 2010)

Not sure where the source is yet,...Cadmium is in the air and water!  It is from smelting of metals,.. sodder,.. NEWS PAPERS! cigs it's in your coffee!!!  but not in this abundance!  Lead,.. shouldn't be anywhere,.. but it apparently is!  I gotta save 400 bucks (yea right) to figure out where it's coming from,.. I needd an independent water test,.. and an air quallity inside and outside my house!  I need the money for treatments though!  so I'm stuck here!  I will take donations though lol box 1302 80813  Lol!  But they say,.. Once we find some toxicologist,.. with the guts to try to push it out,... because I am now 5'8" and only 90 pounds!  from this!  I'll have to always detoxify because once you get it this bad,.. unless you find the source,.."it will kill me!"  is the way Doc put it!  Nice huh


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree. I was told by a State Trooper once who is a friend of an acquaintance, that if someone enters your home with any intention at all of hurting you or your family shoot them dead; do not wound them, dead men can't talk. So, that is my motto. I hope I never have to do it for my family's sake, but I have absolutely no problems whatsoever dropping the hammer to protect my family.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 10, 2010)

spiritlovescolorado said:
			
		

> Not sure where the source is yet,...Cadmium is in the air and water!  It is from smelting of metals,.. sodder,.. NEWS PAPERS! cigs it's in your coffee!!!  but not in this abundance!  Lead,.. shouldn't be anywhere,.. but it apparently is!  I gotta save 400 bucks (yea right) to figure out where it's coming from,.. I needd an independent water test,.. and an air quallity inside and outside my house!  I need the money for treatments though!  so I'm stuck here!  I will take donations though lol box 1302 80813  Lol!  But they say,.. Once we find some toxicologist,.. with the guts to try to push it out,... because I am now 5'8" and only 90 pounds!  from this!  I'll have to always detoxify because once you get it this bad,.. unless you find the source,.."it will kill me!"  is the way Doc put it!  Nice huh



If you get your water from a well, I would start with a drinking water test.  I'm sorry to hear all of this, slc.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 10, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> If you get your water from a well, I would start with a drinking water test.  I'm sorry to hear all of this, slc.



if it is the water would an ro system help


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Mar 10, 2010)

DD  you seem to know a lot,.. but you don't reallize apparently that if you freeze your Paint balls,.. That would be considerred Mennacing,.. another crime!  If they are in my space threatnig my family or I,.. They need to drop and say their prayers,.. Been through all this too!  Not ignorantenough to "get a fellony" let alone,.. Two,.. You didn't know you shouldn't have been packing after YOU GOT THE FIRST ONE!  Sorry for the caps peeps,. but,.. I feel you should ONLY take advice from those,.. Who have proved succesful!  At what they are giving advice about!  You don't know if you will shoot someone until you are in that position,........ I DO!  I will!!!!  take note 
44 Black Hawk  45 black powder 410 double barrel and 270,.. then there's the SK and the 25 semi auto,... I'm 5'8" 90 pounds female and Hormonal,..ANY QUESTIONS?!?


----------



## Irish (Mar 10, 2010)

spirit, where are my momma given manners? glad you found the source girly girl. i got an appointment to check how far advanced my illness has advanced in 5 days. i fear it badly. i've put it off for two years with the 'i don't feel sick' thought. this is'nt true any longer. i am sick. and its my liver...

gotta do what ya gotta do to make that money spirit. where is the compassion? i'd go to the nearest church organization. they will help. they know compassion...


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL. If anyone enters my property, specifically my residence at night. They will get multiple rounds in the direction the family is not, all upstairs in my case. Day might be a little different as I can see better.  The grow room is wired to the home and my I-pad. I can shut down everything by hitting a button. What concerns me, is how long I can have it off while LEO is conducting a very long investigation. It will penetrate the home at some point. Yikes!!


----------



## Irish (Mar 10, 2010)

ps... i keep the frozen at home, inside my home.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 10, 2010)

Dank Don said:
			
		

> let me give you a legal weapon that will make someone think twice real damn quick, and it's legal to own, and carry in the open...
> 
> a paintball gun!!! straight outta the prosecuting attornies mouth, and state troopers also...
> 
> i can now shoot an attacker 100 times, in 12 seconds, and its all good in the courts eyes. but pull a tazer, bam class 1 felony...



I can tell you first hand - those paintball pellets HURT and they leave bruises - I got shot once from a distance and I didn't wana play that game no more.


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Mar 10, 2010)

Actually know a woman here who was killed by a paint gun,.. the paint ball hit her in the temple!  Yea I wouldn't freeze them at all,.. If 200 of those SOb's in 12 seconds  don't stop or slow  him/her down,.. I'm pullin the big guns!  But, I think I will get a paint gun,.. at least I could get a good laugh while I'm shootin him next time!


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Mar 10, 2010)

No I'm on city water,.. and my house was the old news paper production company here,.. I would imagine the water treatment stuff is in our future,.. but it could  just be in the air,.. or the dust!  Wish I was independently wealthy,.. I may could save many here!  Thanks for the Love and Mojo! GSS I have approached the local "resource center" and requested help twice now,.. I don't handle rejection real well,.. They said they have "no money"  but I think it may be again,... Imagine,.. politaical!


----------



## Irish (Mar 10, 2010)

hey spirit, menacing? lol. lol... they do thaw rather quickly. lol...and heres the bonus, you can purchase at wally world for under a bill, with no refrence checks...


----------



## spiritlovescolorado (Mar 10, 2010)

funny DD I did think of that,.. just watch your words when the dogs show up (law dogs).. keep a couple spares layin around the same color at room temp! Lol!  gotta think of all the angles these crooks are crafty with gettin away with sh*t!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 10, 2010)

umbra said:
			
		

> Well if you fire a shotgun in your house make sure there is no one behind a wall or a door, as they WILL be killed. I used to be a competitive shooter. And I...have defended my home and family. Shooting paper targets are not the same as shooting a person...I know. Not many people know if they could kill someone or not...I already know.


 
So true!  And yes unfortunatey I have experince in this area to, although mine was military, and I have not had to defend my home.  I am always prepared.  All of my combat experience was in an urban environment, you are correct...walls don't stop bullets.  Anyone that owns a gun should practice with paper targets though!  There is no such thing as "too good" when it comes to shooting.  The more rounds you put down range...the better you get!

Spirit!...glad to hear you finally have a diagnoses!  I pray you find the doc to take out the yuck!

Dank Don...if your asking about the fellow that shot the 3, that took place in Ohio, and all 3 were armed.

I believe in MI you have the right to defend yourself from a home invasion...if it's on the street, your right you better have the proper paperwork.  I'm a convict to, but I'm prepared to protect whats mine...I don't personally own a gun....lol...if you know what I mean.  I'm prepared to go back to the joint if it comes to my kids life!

When I was stationed in Korea, we could check out paintball guns from the arms room...we played all the time when we weren't in the feild...lol...you aint kidding paintballs that are cold and don't break leave hella welts!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 10, 2010)

I have huge poodles, don't laugh. They sound like rots behind closed doors. 
Everyone has covered the gun issues well. I couldn't do it. I know what it did to a family member who was a state trooper and well trained. He had a tough time. Probably still does.
It would freak me out if it happened and worse if growing.
I am sorry that happened in your neighborhood. That is scary. 

Peace all over you 2DOG and good luck.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Mar 10, 2010)

dont get a shotgun get a taser or summat ya dont wanna kill no-one 2dog

t4


----------



## 420benny (Mar 10, 2010)

We live in the country with 45 minute wait minimum for a deputy. Thieves know this and we all have guns and dogs. The dogs alert us, then it's up to us as to the next move. Break my door down, meet my 1955 Browning 12 gauge. Then I call 911. If someone is willing to ignore 4 large barking dogs on the other side of a locked door, they deserve what happens if they come in anyway. A less lethal approach is to get some industrial strength pepper spray from a gun shop


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 10, 2010)

look at my avtar..........he will mess you up if im concerned enough to sound frightened or excited, but the most important part of the big dog is the noise they make, a thief will most often move on to another location after hearing that in the middle of the night, just my 2 cents


----------



## Milo (Mar 10, 2010)

Im with Legal. They took advantage of the situation. Defend family and yourself the right way. Be safe


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 10, 2010)

I know I can shoot someone who intentionally is trying to harm me or my home...I wont be looking at there eyes I will look at the chest and aim there the biggest surface..I want lessons we have a range here by my house and also right by the highway patrol office lol......shizer lots of coppers.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 10, 2010)

when I brought up mace to hubby he shook his head and said he is not bringing mace to a gun fight...made it real clear to me. I wish I had the nerve to ask my dad for one of his guns...we dont have a relationship like that tho..he has some that were grandpas and some gg's and some that are his...he would think I was crazy if I asked to use them..isnt there different laws for grandfathered guns? or whatever its called...


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 10, 2010)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> look at my avtar..........he will mess you up if im concerned enough to sound frightened or excited, but the most important part of the big dog is the noise they make, a thief will most often move on to another location after hearing that in the middle of the night, just my 2 cents


 

she has two dogs...so weird..


----------



## clanchattan (Mar 10, 2010)

look around pawnshops and buy your self a mossberg model 500 in 12 gauge.
buy a $80 18" (shortest allowed by federal law) barrel in modified choke outta cabelas. buy a cheap box of clay target rounds from wally world (like 100 rounds for $12.98) and practice handling and shooting the gun, get used to it. know it in the dark. buy some managed recoil OO buckshot rounds, they don't kick much harder than the cheap-o target loads and are much safer than full tilt hunting rounds indoors. keep the gun handy. and use it if you have to. don't ever use it as a visual threat/barganing chip with an intruder.
if they are not supposed to be there let them have it.

p.s. take the magizine plug out of it......


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 10, 2010)

clanchattan said:
			
		

> look around pawnshops and buy your self a mossberg model 500 in 12 gauge.
> buy a $80 18" (shortest allowed by federal law) barrel in modified choke outta cabelas. buy a cheap box of clay target rounds from wally world (like 100 rounds for $12.98) and practice handling and shooting the gun, get used to it. know it in the dark. buy some managed recoil OO buckshot rounds, they don't kick much harder than the cheap-o target loads and are much safer than full tilt hunting rounds indoors. keep the gun handy. and use it if you have to. don't ever use it as a visual threat/barganing chip with an intruder.
> if they are not supposed to be there let them have it.
> 
> p.s. take the magizine plug out of it......



That's what I'm talkin about!  Do you have the 5 round side saddle and a barrel shroud, Clan :hubba:  Why the choke?  The best part of a short barrel is the wide scatter?


----------



## clanchattan (Mar 10, 2010)

i like the modified for buck with the managed recoil rounds. i also have uses for it on the mountain up here. 6+1 gives the wife enough time to wake up in a panic and get the .357 outta her bed side pistola safe to cover me while i reload. it's a plain jane 500. $250 invested and dosen't fail, ever. i may fail the gun, but that gun wont fail on me. and with the 18'' bbl it is really handy to swing and club with if im out of ammo


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 10, 2010)

clanchattan said:
			
		

> i like the modified for buck with the managed recoil rounds. i also have uses for it on the mountain up here. 6+1 gives the wife enough time to wake up in a panic and get the .357 outta her bed side pistola safe to cover me while i reload. it's a plain jane 500. $250 invested and dosen't fail, ever. i may fail the gun, but that gun wont fail on me.



We're talking about shooting home invaders at close range here, Clan lmao .  J/K .  I have a 9mm but I couldn't hit the side of a barn with it at 20 yards!  Same here, plain jane Mossberg 500 18" barrel but I do have the pistol grip on it.  I've run over 400 rounds through it without a hitch.  It's a great gun, couldn't agree more


----------



## clanchattan (Mar 10, 2010)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I have huge poodles, don't laugh. They sound like rots behind closed doors.


 
the most aggressive dog (and in my top three scariest) dog i ever ran into.........was a standard poodle.


----------



## clanchattan (Mar 10, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> We're talking about shooting home invaders at close range here, Clan lmao . J/K


 
But i want the intruder to have ALL the pellets, not just most of em' :hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 10, 2010)

This fella I was talking about that I met in rehab...the guys that broke in knew he had the dog...and it was no chiuawua..it was an agressive pit bull terrier, but they new he had buds ripe in the closet, when they came in the first thing they did was shoot the dog.  The guy told me this is what drove him to WANT to kill them, his dog, like many of ours, was his best friend.  They were all armed...IMO he had every right to do what he did, and evidently the judge saw it that way to, all 3 of the theives were repeat offenders.

This is also a good lesson in the TELL NO ONE rule...they knew what they were after somehow!

I still have problems with things that happened in the military, mine are more aimed at not being able to save a couple buddies from dieing, than any remorse for doing my job ( I guess this statement is not really true, but this is not where I was intending to go with this conversation)...but this guy seemed to have no remorse for what he did...maybe he was just good at conceiling it, I didn't know him that well.  Just a guy from a rehab group.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 11, 2010)

Ok, you shoot my dogs, your dead.


----------

